# زهقت من كل حاجه



## ميرنا (19 أبريل 2010)

كلمة كاتبها كوكو مان فى توقعيه لطشتها
بس بصراحة انا كمان زهقت من كل حاجة زهقت من فشل كل حاجة زهقت من الحزن وزهقت من الفرح زهقت من انى عاطلة ولو اشتغلت هزهق برضو زهقت من يومى زهقت من كل حاجة 
لما توصل للمرحلة دى بتعمل ايه :thnk0001:​


----------



## sparrow (19 أبريل 2010)

apsoti قال:


> كلمة كاتبها كوكو مان فى توقعيه لطشتها
> بس بصراحة انا كمان زهقت من كل حاجة زهقت من فشل كل حاجة زهقت من الحزن وزهقت من الفرح زهقت من انى عاطلة ولو اشتغلت هزهق برضو زهقت من يومى زهقت من كل حاجة
> لما توصل للمرحلة دى بتعمل ايه :thnk0001:



ههههههههههههههههههه
موضوعك يا ميرنا الناس كلها بتمر بيه  جه في وقته 
الواحد فعلا زهقان لدرجة انه حاسس انه هيفرقع  هههههههههه
بس انا من راي ان الروتين سبب الزهق ولازم الواحد يكسر الروتين دا  هيفرق كتير  
اما بقي بالنسبة للفشل والحزن  فطالما بنعمل الي علينا خلاص تبقي دي ارادة ربنا ولازم يبقي عندنا ايمان انه كله للخير 
 بالنسبة للفرح بقي دا محدش بيزهق منه لانه مبيطولش ههههه
بالنسبة للشغل بقي 
مجرد انك بتفكري انك لو اشتغلتي هتزهقي دا تفكير غلط خالص وكدة انتي بتظلمي نفسك 
لان مجرد احساسك انك بتشتغلي وبتعملي حاجة  بتحسسك بنفسك  دا في حد ذاتة بيفرق 
كلنا زهقاننين من الشغل بس بردة عدم وجودة هيبقي زهق اكبر بكتيييييييييييير 
 لان كتير بيجي الزهق لاننا حاسين اننا مش بنعمل حاجة مفيدة في حياتنا 
موضوع جميل شكرا لتعبك


----------



## بنت موسى الاسود (19 أبريل 2010)

_ولا حاجه اخلى الزهقه يزهق منى ويطفش ههههههههههههههه_
​


----------



## +Coptic+ (19 أبريل 2010)

*لية الزهق و الملل
1 فَإِذْ قَدْ تَبَرَّرْنَا بِالإِيمَانِ لَنَا سَلاَمٌ مَعَ اللهِ بِرَبِّنَا يَسُوعَ الْمَسِيحِ 
2 الَّذِي بِهِ أَيْضاً قَدْ صَارَ لَنَا الدُّخُولُ بِالإِيمَانِ إِلَى هَذِهِ النِّعْمَةِ الَّتِي نَحْنُ فِيهَا مُقِيمُونَ وَنَفْتَخِرُ عَلَى رَجَاءِ مَجْدِ اللهِ. 
3 وَلَيْسَ ذَلِكَ فَقَطْ بَلْ نَفْتَخِرُ أَيْضاً فِي الضِّيقَاتِ عَالِمِينَ أَنَّ الضِّيقَ يُنْشِئُ صَبْراً 
4 وَالصَّبْرُ تَزْكِيَةً وَالتَّزْكِيَةُ رَجَاءً 
5 وَالرَّجَاءُ لاَ يُخْزِي لأَنَّ مَحَبَّةَ اللهِ قَدِ انْسَكَبَتْ فِي قُلُوبِنَا بِالرُّوحِ الْقُدُسِ الْمُعْطَى لَنَا. 
ربنا يفرح قلوبنا بمحبتة*


----------



## النور الجديد (19 أبريل 2010)

apsoti قال:


> ​
> 
> 
> كلمة كاتبها كوكو مان فى توقعيه لطشتها
> ...


 

ياه دحنا بجد بنزهق من اي حاجه بسهولة
ولكن لو جلسنا مع انفسنا وفكرنا كيدا نصلي 
ونتكلم مع ربنا ونتحاور معه بكل شيء 
نحس ان الزهق راح والروتين راح
ونحاول نغير حاجه بحياتنا تعرفي ابه هيا؟؟؟

انا مثلا لمن بكون زهقانه بمسك الانجيل وباخذ ايه منه 
وبحكي يارب الايه دي راح ارددها كل يوم وتكون معي لمدة اسبوع
وبكدا احفظ ايات واحس بتغير جديد بحياتي وامشي في الايه دي
وابلش بحفظ غيرها

الرب يبارك مجهودك
وتعب محبتك​


----------



## KOKOMAN (19 أبريل 2010)

ياريت كان فيه حاجه نعملها يا ميرنا 
تضيع الزهق ده ماكنش ده بقى حال الانسان
زهقت لدرجه لا توصف 
زهقت لدرجه انى بتخنق جدا 
زهقت لدرجه انى بخلى الشخص اللى يتكلم معايا 
يحس انى مبسوط جدا وعايش ومش مخنوق 
يحسدنى على ده 
الحمد لله اتعودت انى ما احسسش اى حد انى متضايق او مخنوق 
بس خلاص زهقت بجد من الطريقه دى 
مشاكل من كل ناحيه ومافيش حل 
وكل لما يبقى فى حل تتعقد اكتر 
ويضيع الحل تانى 
وبعدين ..........  

سورى ​


----------



## ميرنا (20 أبريل 2010)

sparrow قال:


> ههههههههههههههههههه
> موضوعك يا ميرنا الناس كلها بتمر بيه جه في وقته
> الواحد فعلا زهقان لدرجة انه حاسس انه هيفرقع هههههههههه
> بس انا من راي ان الروتين سبب الزهق ولازم الواحد يكسر الروتين دا هيفرق كتير
> ...


 شكرا يا عصفور على رد بس مش عارفة حالت ملل غريبة مش بحس غير انا عاوز اقعد لوحدى وبس


----------



## ميرنا (20 أبريل 2010)

بنت موسى الاسود قال:


> _ولا حاجه اخلى الزهقه يزهق منى ويطفش ههههههههههههههه_​


 
طاب عليمنا يا اوختى ينوبك ثواب


----------



## ميرنا (20 أبريل 2010)

النور الجديد قال:


> ياه دحنا بجد بنزهق من اي حاجه بسهولة
> 
> ولكن لو جلسنا مع انفسنا وفكرنا كيدا نصلي
> ونتكلم مع ربنا ونتحاور معه بكل شيء
> ...


 دنا حتى فى خدمتى عاوز ابطل انزل واقعد فى البيت زهقت ن كل حاجة حاسة انى بقى كل حاجة مجرد روتين


----------



## ميرنا (20 أبريل 2010)

kokoman قال:


> ياريت كان فيه حاجه نعملها يا ميرنا
> 
> تضيع الزهق ده ماكنش ده بقى حال الانسان
> زهقت لدرجه لا توصف
> ...


 بصرا يا كوكو بس الصراحة بتدى يبان عليا بس نشكر ربنا واخده دور تعب فبتلكك بيه بس حاسة انى خلاص مفيش حاجة تطلعنا من دا


----------



## tamav maria (20 أبريل 2010)

يظهر ان الزهقان بقي فيروس ملل وماشي في البلد - علي العموم اقول لكم تعملوا ايه
إنزلوا إلى شوارع مدينتكم أو بلدتكم, و تمشوا فى الطريق لمدة 30 دقيقة, ولاحظوا الناس الماشية فى الطريق, و علامات الإحباط و السأم, و غياب الإبتسامة, و سوء الصحة, و بهدلة الملبس,و كمائن الأمن المركزى, و المطبات الصناعية التى إبتكرها أصحاب ورش صيانة السيارات, و البلاعات التى نزع الحانوتية غطائها, و : ..........

عندئذ, سوف تهون عليك بلاويك, و تحمد الله على ما أعطاك, و تعود اليك القناعة, و معها إبتسامة.


----------



## asmicheal (20 أبريل 2010)

Apsoti قال:


> ​
> 
> 
> كلمة كاتبها كوكو مان فى توقعيه لطشتها
> ...


 








باتعلم حاجة جديدة 
لا اعرفها 

واندمج فيها جدا 


خصوصا لو ذات صفة جمالية 


+

باستمع لموسيقى لم اسمعها من قبل 
وستايلات لم اسمعها من قبل 

لكن بعيد عن الروك والموسيقى العنيفة لانها توترنى وتثير اعصابى 


+


الخروج والتمشية ولو لنصف ساعة 


+

التامل بالكتابة 


+

محادثة مرشدتى الروحية امى الحنون حصريا وبجد 
بالمناسبة اسمها اوديت 


+

ادور فى نفسى 
لئلا يكون الاحباط 
بسبب رغبة / خطية رابضة /  زعل من حد 


هو سبب زهقى 
وربنا يخللى اب اعترافى القديس 
وموبيلة 
وايميلة 
والاعتراف 
والمناولة 

دول بقى قمة الحلول وابدعها 


كلنا بنزهق ميرنا 
وبيجى لينا كلنا اوقات 
مش بنطيق فيها الدنيا باللى فيها 

لكن مهم 
الا اشغل نفسى بالناس 
واختلى بنفسى واحضنها 
واسايسها لاعرف سبب زهقى 
وبقوة ربنا اكتشفة واعالجة 


موضوع جميل 
اثار عظيم تاملى وكثير رغيى 

احلى تقييم لاشقى ميرنا بمنتدى الكنيسة كلة


----------



## asmicheal (20 أبريل 2010)

فية حاجة خنقانى 
ومزهقانى 

احب اعترف بيها 

كل اللى بحبهم 
لا يسمح المنتدى بتقييمهم 


اف زهقت واتخنقت 


هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## dodoz (20 أبريل 2010)

*للأسف ديه بقيت حاجة عادية جداا*
*ونادراا لما تلاقى حد مش زهقان*​


----------



## النهيسى (20 أبريل 2010)

*أحبائى


أنا مقدر مشاعركم جميعا .. والذهق موجودة فعلا


لكن

العلاج بخلوه فى أحد الأديره بتجدد الفكر والنشاط


​*


----------



## hangel999 (22 أبريل 2010)

انا من رأى طالما هناك يسوع فهناك دائما امل


----------



## ميرنا (24 أبريل 2010)

netta قال:


> يظهر ان الزهقان بقي فيروس ملل وماشي في البلد - علي العموم اقول لكم تعملوا ايه
> إنزلوا إلى شوارع مدينتكم أو بلدتكم, و تمشوا فى الطريق لمدة 30 دقيقة, ولاحظوا الناس الماشية فى الطريق, و علامات الإحباط و السأم, و غياب الإبتسامة, و سوء الصحة, و بهدلة الملبس,و كمائن الأمن المركزى, و المطبات الصناعية التى إبتكرها أصحاب ورش صيانة السيارات, و البلاعات التى نزع الحانوتية غطائها, و : ..........
> 
> عندئذ, سوف تهون عليك بلاويك, و تحمد الله على ما أعطاك, و تعود اليك القناعة, و معها إبتسامة.


 لا تهون ايه انا بعد كلامك رايح انتحر عاوزة حاجة من جهنم


----------



## ميرنا (24 أبريل 2010)

النهيسى قال:


> *أحبائى​*
> 
> 
> *أنا مقدر مشاعركم جميعا .. والذهق موجودة فعلا*​
> ...


 نفسى بجد اطلع خلوة بس اللى ان ممكن تطلعنى خلوه عليها لعوض اتجوزت من بدرى واخاف اروح لوحد لانى مرحتش ولا مرة


----------



## ميرنا (24 أبريل 2010)

dodoz قال:


> *للأسف ديه بقيت حاجة عادية جداا*
> 
> *ونادراا لما تلاقى حد مش زهقان*​


 طاب نعمل ايه المشكلة انى ببقى مع اصحابى بننسى ك حاجة بنضحك ونهزر بنسيب بعض تحسى روح كئابة بتلبسنا


----------



## ميرنا (24 أبريل 2010)

asmicheal قال:


> باتعلم حاجة جديدة
> لا اعرفها
> 
> واندمج فيها جدا
> ...


 
مرة كنت مضايقة جداا ومخنوقة اوى وانا مش بحب ابدا امشى لوحدى بس يومها مشيت لوحدى وكانى الدنيا فاضية لا شايفة ولا سامعة اول مرة اعملها انى امشى لوحدى بكره جدا امشى لوحدى بس يومها مشيت وحسيت انى انا والارض والسما بس مفيش حد تانى لا باصة عل عربيات ولا سامعة ناس لا دماغ دماغ


----------



## asmicheal (24 أبريل 2010)

Apsoti قال:


> مرة كنت مضايقة جداا ومخنوقة اوى وانا مش بحب ابدا امشى لوحدى بس يومها مشيت لوحدى وكانى الدنيا فاضية لا شايفة ولا سامعة اول مرة اعملها انى امشى لوحدى بكره جدا امشى لوحدى بس يومها مشيت وحسيت انى انا والارض والسما بس مفيش حد تانى لا باصة عل عربيات ولا سامعة ناس لا دماغ دماغ


 

:download:

ميرنا بقول اتمشى مش انتحرى 

بتبصى على السماء وتعدى الشوارع 

وانا بقول ازمة المرور بتحصل ازاى 

هههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## ميرنا (24 أبريل 2010)

asmicheal قال:


> :download:
> 
> ميرنا بقول اتمشى مش انتحرى
> 
> ...


 
لييييييييييه كائن فضائى معدى 
من اول مرة اعملها امشى وانا مضايقة ولوحدى حاجة تخنق يعنى والواحد كان مخنوق ومشيت لوحدى اتخنقت اكتر  انا اتخنقت من نفسى دلوقتى


----------



## asmicheal (24 أبريل 2010)

Apsoti قال:


> لييييييييييه كائن فضائى معدى
> من اول مرة اعملها امشى وانا مضايقة ولوحدى حاجة تخنق يعنى والواحد كان مخنوق ومشيت لوحدى اتخنقت اكتر انا اتخنقت من نفسى دلوقتى


 

:download:

ههههههههههههههههههههه
كائن فضائى 
ههههههههههههههههههههه

طيب اتمشى لكنيسة 
وتكون مفتوحة ومافيهاش حد 
واقعدى جوة الهيكل 
امام حضن الاب 
وكلمى ربنا بكل قلبك 
بس 
تبقى قايلة للعمال 
ليقفلوا عليكى  جوة الكنيسة 
وتدعى عليا بدل ما تدعيللى


----------



## +ماربيلا+ (26 أبريل 2010)

*صدقينى فكرة حلوة يا اسميشيال*


*لالالالا فهمتى غلط انها تروح الكنيسه*
*مش تدعى عليكى هههههههههه*

*موضوع مهم يا ميرنا بس انا عن نفسى لو مريت بالمرحله دى*

*بتبقى لوقت بسيط مش بتطول معايا وبعدها بفك عادى*

*ربنا معانا *​


----------



## mark2030 (27 أبريل 2010)

هههههههههههههه كلام صح جدا الواحد بيكون مخنوق جدا ويفضل ضحك وهزار لدرجة ان الناس بتحسدنى على الراحة النفسية بتعتى ههههههههههه بيصدقوا حتى مع اهلى فى البيت بس علشان ميزعلوش ودة لانى بخاف عليهم اما اصحابى ميعرفوش الحقيقة ؟ وانا بصراحة خلالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالاص اتخنقت من كل حاجة ونفسى اسافر فى مكان محدش يعرفنى فية واعيش فى هدوء بجد يلا ربنا موجود بس عندى سؤال ده يعتبر نفاق؟


----------



## جيلان (27 أبريل 2010)

كلنا بنهزر مع صحابنا اولا عشن مش عايزاهم يشيلوا همى يوم ما مريت بحالة نفسية وحشة وصحابى عرفوا التليفونات كانت كتير جدا لدرجة ضحكت عليهم وقولت كويسة عشن مشغلهمش معايا حسيت انى عايزة اطلع من الحالة دى عشانهم مش عشانى بالتالى المشاكل متحلتش وفضلت زى ماهى
بس اتعلمت حاجة انى اكلم ربنا وابكيله احيانا لما الاقى الهيكل فاضى اخر مرة عيطت جدااا فى الهيكل واحيانا الاقيه مليان اقضيها فى البيت
بيرفعنى فوق مستوى المشاكل حتى لو متحلتش بحس انى مبسوطة وحتى لو معنديش امل انها تتحل بحس انه باطل الاباطيل الكل باطل وقبض الريح ولا منفعة تحت الشمس والى هعمله فى الدنيا ورسالتى الى ربنا مرتبهالى هو هيساعدنى اعملها لما احاول واطلب منه وهو هيدينى الامكانيات الى محتاجاها
عارفة هو عارف كلنا محتاجين ايه زى العصافير ما بالك احنا هيعملنا ايه
بجد عارفة ( مافيش فايدة وهفضل اقولها طول عمرى )
مافيش فايدة فى حل المشاكل نهائى لانها بتتجدد لكن فى فايدة ان المشكلة احلها من برة ومدخلهاش جوايا عشن متفقدنيش سلامى الداخلى ومتبوظليش حياتى
انا زيكوا وحاسة نفس الاحساس بس ملقتش حل الا ده هو الارتفاع فوق مستوى المشكلة وبس فمتأثرش عليا وانا ماشية طريقى .. مين عارف بكرة هيحصل ايه
متزعليش يا مرنون وكلمى ربنا هتحسى برااااااحة لكن لو المشاكل موجودة حتى لو مشيتى فى الشارع ولقيتى ناس مش من حقها تمشى فيه وناس تانية كل همها ترخم على خلق ربنا ده بيخنقنى غير البلد والظروف لكن بقول كل المشاكل دى متدخلش جوايا ولا تأثر فيا اصل احنا عايشين فى الدنيا هدفنا ايه اصلا غير ربنا الى لازم نعمل الى يرضيه ونسعى اننا يقبلنا لما نروحله لان الحياه دى مش دايمة هتخلص هتخلص ولو بعد حين


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (27 أبريل 2010)

> العلاج  بخلوه فى أحد الأديره بتجدد الفكر والنشاط



واااااااااااو حضرتك روحاني اوي يا استاذ النهيسي


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (27 أبريل 2010)

هما بيسمحوا لاي حد يروح الدير كدا يا جماعه

مش بتريق والله انتوا عارفين خلفيتي و ظروفي


----------



## ميرنا (27 أبريل 2010)

+gospel of truth+ قال:


> هما بيسمحوا لاي حد يروح الدير كدا يا جماعه
> 
> مش بتريق والله انتوا عارفين خلفيتي و ظروفي


 
اه يا تروث احنا بنروح الدير عادى


----------



## ميرنا (27 أبريل 2010)

جيلان قال:


> كلنا بنهزر مع صحابنا اولا عشن مش عايزاهم يشيلوا همى يوم ما مريت بحالة نفسية وحشة وصحابى عرفوا التليفونات كانت كتير جدا لدرجة ضحكت عليهم وقولت كويسة عشن مشغلهمش معايا حسيت انى عايزة اطلع من الحالة دى عشانهم مش عشانى بالتالى المشاكل متحلتش وفضلت زى ماهى
> بس اتعلمت حاجة انى اكلم ربنا وابكيله احيانا لما الاقى الهيكل فاضى اخر مرة عيطت جدااا فى الهيكل واحيانا الاقيه مليان اقضيها فى البيت
> بيرفعنى فوق مستوى المشاكل حتى لو متحلتش بحس انى مبسوطة وحتى لو معنديش امل انها تتحل بحس انه باطل الاباطيل الكل باطل وقبض الريح ولا منفعة تحت الشمس والى هعمله فى الدنيا ورسالتى الى ربنا مرتبهالى هو هيساعدنى اعملها لما احاول واطلب منه وهو هيدينى الامكانيات الى محتاجاها
> عارفة هو عارف كلنا محتاجين ايه زى العصافير ما بالك احنا هيعملنا ايه
> ...


 صح يا جيلو محدش بيفوقنى غير انى اقف قدام بابا يسوع واحكى معاه كتير


----------

